# Truzzo



## phost22

mi scusate se questa è una parolaccia ma l'ho cercato una tradizione OVUNQUE e non ho trovato niente.. allora, che significa la parola "truzzo"? l'ho sentito in una canzone e se avete bisogno del contesto posso darlo.


----------



## Lakeview

phost22 said:
			
		

> mi scusate se questa è una parolaccia ma l'ho cercato una tradizione OVUNQUE e non ho trovato niente.. allora, che significa la parola "truzzo"? l'ho sentito in una canzone e se avete bisogno del contesto posso darlo.



I think it's an unflattering term.  It seems to describe a loser, pretender, idiot, etc. (though probably in much stronger language).  I'm interested to see what the Italian speakers here think.


----------



## walnut

Hi all! 

truzzo is not a rude word even though it can be used with strong purpose; it's a "classic" expression in northern jargon (Milan). It can have two different nuances depending on the age of who's speaking. To me it's definitely #1.  Try google.it choosing italian language results only! 

1) Classic jargon expression for vulgar person, bad dressed, rude speaking, thick.  Quite derogatory, it's often used for fun, among friends. 
"Guarda che scarpe! Sei proprio un truzzo..."  

2) In the '8-90s, the meaning is more specific: truzzo = the opposite of "metallaro" in Milan city "gang" jargon. In the '8-90s, a metallaro listens, plays and dressed Metal music like and hates the truzzo for he likes techno music, likes very tight and expensive clothes, and thinks he's trendy while he's not at all. (found googling)

Hope it helped! Ciao  Walnut


----------



## Silvia

Truzzo, tamarro, tarro, they all define the same type of person, that is a yokel or yahoo.

He often is a wannabe, someone who wants to show/pretends he has money, but he has not or just pretends he is who he is not; it's slang of course. There are other regional terms to define this kind of guy, such as burino (Rome).

I'm not sure my description was very clear, I'll make some examples:
 While driving his car, he turns the volume of his radio to the max while keeping the windows down, so that anyone can enjoy that "terrific" music
 He might have a modified car just like in "Fast 'n' Furious"
 He sounds bombastic when he talks
 He tries to be fashionable to no avail, using fake brands or wearing glaring or cheap clothes or a zoot suit
And the list could go on of course...


----------



## doca

truzzo in palermitano sta per tocco brusco o impatto, per esempio, in un incidente stradale, o dal verbo truzzare - infastidire con un contatto fisico o figurato. mai sentito come sostantivo o aggettivo riferito a persona.


----------



## DDT

walnut said:
			
		

> In the '8-90s, the meaning is more specific: truzzo = the opposite of "metallaro" in Milan city "gang" jargon. In the '8-90s, a metallaro listens, plays and dressed Metal music like and hates the truzzo for he likes techno music, likes very tight and expensive clothes, and thinks he's trendy while he's not at all. (found googling)



I have to slightly disagree...the two "opponents" were actually "paninaro" (trendy and posh) and "truzzo"
More synonyms: tamarro, maranza, tarro, coatto 

DDT


----------



## lsp

DDT said:
			
		

> I have to slightly disagree...the two "opponents" were actually "paninaro" (trendy and posh) and "truzzo"
> More synonyms: tamarro, maranza, tarro, coatto
> 
> DDT


I always thought burino was a hick, innocent and unsophisticated, while coatto was more like a street punk, almost a thug. Did I misunderstand?


----------



## Manuela

just to add to the conversation..

where I'm originally from (Calabria) a truzzo is the middle part of a vegeteble for ex. il finocchio or il carciofo; you have the "leaves" and then the stem which we call truzzo..


----------



## DDT

lsp said:
			
		

> I always thought burino was a hick, innocent and unsophisticated, while coato was more like a street punk, almost a thug. Did I misunderstand?



You are right about the meaning of "burino" (which isn't a synonym of "truzzo").
"Coatto" on the contrary is not as strong as "thug", it just refers to such a rough person as a (normally urban) "truzzo" is 

DDT


----------



## lucia

DDT said:
			
		

> I have to slightly disagree...the two "opponents" were actually "paninaro" (trendy and posh) and "truzzo"
> More synonyms: tamarro, maranza, tarro, coatto
> 
> DDT


 
to my opinion _Paninaro_ refers to a specific social phenomena (particulary poor on contents and focused on showing off) during the 80s (trendy and posh as DDT said) especially in Milano and the northern part of Italy. They even had a publication!!!! The _truzzo_ also originated in the same period but in Rome (uniform was Levi's 501 jeans and Clarks shoes) The word it is still used to identify a coatto, maranza, tarro, tamarro...


----------



## phost22

thanks so much guys. there seems to be have been a lot i've been missing as to the meaning of this word but this clears it up. once again, thanks


----------



## Silvia

I'm waiting for some native Italian from Rome who will explain us the difference between burino and coatto, if there is any 

To me coatto sounds more recent only.


----------



## Ulysses

silviap said:
			
		

> I'm waiting for some native Italian from Rome who will explain us the difference between burino and coatto, if there is any
> 
> To me coatto sounds more recent only.



Ciao a tutti.

Non sono esattamente romano, comunque, posso dire che i due termini
burino e coatto si riferiscono entrambi a persone rozze, ma burino è realtivo
ai rozzi di estrazione contadina, come ad esempio qualche personaggio
di Nino Manfredi, mentre coatto (termine più recente) è relativo ai rozzi di 
estrazione urbana (per lo più periferica: borgatari), come ad esempio i personaggi di Carlo Verdone.

Ciao.


----------



## DDT

Ulysses said:
			
		

> Ciao a tutti.
> 
> Non sono esattamente romano, comunque, posso dire che i due termini
> burino e coatto si riferiscono entrambi a persone rozze, ma burino è realtivo
> ai rozzi di estrazione contadina, come ad esempio qualche personaggio
> di Nino Manfredi, mentre coatto (termine più recente) è relativo ai rozzi di
> estrazione urbana (per lo più periferica: borgatari), come ad esempio i personaggi di Carlo Verdone.
> 
> Ciao.



I do agree. "Burino" corresponds to "hick"

DDT


----------



## Silvia

Ulysses, concordo con la tua interpretazione.


----------



## lsp

Capisco le parole di Ulysses, ma i riferimenti agli attori sono troppo sottili per questa straniera.


----------



## LgK_Amimaster_ITA

salve, sono nuovo (italiano), non so se devo parlare italiano o inglese ^^
comunque non sono riuscito a trovare la parola inglese che corrisponde a "truzzo"... potete aiutarmi? grazie ^^


p.s. sono un "metallaro" ^^ mi hanno detto che corrisponde a "metalhead" o "headbanger"... è vero?


----------



## Idioteque

LgK_Amimaster_ITA said:
			
		

> salve, sono nuovo (italiano), non so se devo parlare italiano o inglese ^^
> comunque non sono riuscito a trovare la parola inglese che corrisponde a "truzzo"... potete aiutarmi? grazie ^^
> 
> 
> p.s. sono un "metallaro" ^^ mi hanno detto che corrisponde a "metalhead" o "headbanger"... è vero?



Ciao e benvenuto! 
Non saprei esattamente... forse "chav"? o "yob"?  
Aspetterei la risposta dei madrelingua 
Laura


----------



## Idioteque

lsp said:
			
		

> Capisco le parole di Ulysses, ma i riferimenti agli attori sono troppo sottili per questa straniera.




http://www.revisioncinema.com/ci_gall2.jpg Carlo Verdone in versione coatta in "Gallo Cedrone" (peraltro il film più brutto che abbia mai fatto! )



http://www.ulivoselvatico.org/stilelib/manfredi.jpg Il grande Manfredi in una versione un po' burina in "Baciami ma di baci straziami" con Pamela Tiffin


----------



## lsp

Idioteque said:
			
		

> http://www.revisioncinema.com/ci_gall2.jpg Carlo Verdone in versione coatta in "Gallo Cedrone" (peraltro il film più brutto che abbia mai fatto! )
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ulivoselvatico.org/stilelib/manfredi.jpg Il grande Manfredi in una versione un po' burina in "Baciami ma di baci straziami" con Pamela Tiffin


Thanks, Laura! No one had answered for such a long time. Anyway, chav and yob are both BE and quite foreign to AE! I learned them here. There have been a lot of threads about them in English and Cultural Discussion forums.


----------



## Idioteque

lsp said:
			
		

> Thanks, Laura! No one had answered for such a long time. Anyway, chav and yob are both BE and quite foreign to AE! I learned them here. There have been a lot of threads about them in English and Cultural Discussion forums.



You're welcome!  Well, you should thank LgK_Amimaster_ITA who posted in this thread after such a long time...  By the way, are there good translation in AE for "coatto"? Some words for "yob" or "chav"?


----------



## ElaineG

> By the way, are there good translation in AE for "coatto"?


 
I'm not sure I understand the defining characteristic of the "coatto" (which I've first seen in this thread): Is it that he's trendy/likes techno/hangs out in discos or is that he's crude/rough/has a dumb haircut and makes trouble wherever he goes?

Anyway, depending on the context, I'd say that a yob or chav was most like "white trash" (sometimes considered offensive), "trailer trash" (ditto) or "gangsta wannabe", in the case of the not very tough white kids who try to dress, speak and act like they're tough urban Black kids.


----------



## moki

most of the time, at least in my area, we say just "wannabe" or "poser"


----------



## ElaineG

> we say just "wannabe"


 
Here in NY, there are so many different kinds of "wannabe" (they all end up here ), that you usually have to be more specific.


----------



## moki

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Here in NY, there are so many different kinds of "wannabe" (they all end up here ), that you usually have to be more specific.




yes, but in general just "wannabe" works in the sense that the person _wants to be_ something that they're not


----------



## ElaineG

true, true, but I'm still not really sure what kind of wannabe a "coatto" is.


----------



## moki

true....I'm still a little confused as to the exact meaning of "coatto" which is why I gave such a general term


----------



## Elisa68

_Coatto_ is not easy to translate. It defines a vulgar, coarse, lout person.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Idioteque

ElaineG said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I understand the defining characteristic of the "coatto" (which I've first seen in this thread): Is it that he's trendy/likes techno/hangs out in discos or is that he's crude/rough/has a dumb haircut and makes trouble wherever he goes?
> 
> Anyway, depending on the context, I'd say that a yob or chav was most like "white trash" (sometimes considered offensive), "trailer trash" (ditto) or "gangsta wannabe", in the case of the not very tough white kids who try to dress, speak and act like they're tough urban Black kids.



Well, "coatto" has definitely a bad connotation. Someone vulgar and even ridiculous who wears tasteless but expensive clothes, speaks a bad Italian and often pretends to be richer and more important than how he actually is. I usually associate this word to those who follow passively trends and are without a personal style... Nonetheless, as Elisa brilliantly said, it's quite hard to describe coatti's features... you usually recognize them at first sight!  IMHO most of rappers are clear specimens of "coatti"...


----------



## ElaineG

> Someone vulgar and even ridiculous who wears tasteless but expensive clothes, speaks a bad Italian and often pretends to be richer and more important than how he actually is.


 
Here in the U.S., we just call that Paris Hilton   The best translation I can think of is "trendoid".


----------



## Silvia

Idioteque said:
			
		

> Well, "coatto" has definitely a bad connotation. ...
> I usually associate this word to those who follow passively trends and are without a personal style...


Non concordo molto con questa descrizione... credo che il coatto si riconosca soprattutto quando apre bocca. Pensa "ar Piotta"... sicuramente si tratta di show-off, sia nel vestire che nel parlare, ostentato, esageratamente visibile/udibile, mi viene anche in mente quella specie di personaggio che si è visto in giro ultimamente in tv (uno che ha partecipato all'Isola dei Famosi, ma non so chi sia, peraltro non ho seguito la trasmissione). In sintesi, non sempre l'abito fa il monaco, ma anche se uno non si vestisse da coatto, potresti riconoscerlo quando parla


----------



## La Bionda

lsp said:
			
		

> Thanks, Laura! No one had answered for such a long time. Anyway, chav and yob are both BE and quite foreign to AE! I learned them here. There have been a lot of threads about them in English and Cultural Discussion forums.


 
Ciao

Just to add to this: Abito in Inghilterra da 10 ani ma non usiamo 'chav'. Penso che 'chav' sia AE.
'Yob' - sono in accordo...e' un'espressione si usa in BE.

truzzo/tamarro - yob/yobster


----------



## ElaineG

Non, "chav" non è AE, l'ho imparata da questo thread!


----------



## Idioteque

La Bionda said:
			
		

> Ciao
> 
> Just to add to this: Abito in Inghilterra da 10 anni ma non usiamo 'chav'. Penso che 'chav' sia AE.
> 'Yob' - sono d'accordo...e' un'espressione che si usa in BE.
> 
> truzzo/tamarro - yob/yobster





> Non, "chav" non è AE, l'ho imparato da questo thread!




Sembra che nessuno voglia accettare questo "chav"


----------



## ElaineG

Grazie Laura, ma non capisco "imparato"; "l'"="la parola chav", e "parola" è femminile.  Sono veramente confusa


----------



## uinni

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Grazie Laura, ma non capisco "imparato"; "l'"="la parola chav", e "parola" è femminile. Sono veramente confusa


Actually, you are right.

No, "chav" non è AE*;* l'ho imparat*o* da questo thread! => I have learnt from this thread that chav is not AE.
No, "chav" non è AE*;* l'ho imparat*a* da questo thread! => I have learnt this word from this thread.

Uinni


----------



## Idioteque

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Grazie Laura, ma non capisco "imparato"; "l'"="la parola chav", e "parola" è femminile.  Sono veramente confusa



Beh, in questo caso avresti dovuto specificare la parola "parola"  (scusa il gioco di parole!). Altrimenti, dal momento che ritengo che "chav" sia un sostantivo di sesso maschile (così come il corrispettivo "coatto"... anche se poi ci sono anche le "coatte" ), bisogna concordare "imparato" al maschile ... spero di essere stata chiara... ma ne dubito 
Oppure, per salvare capra e cavoli,  potrei dire che avevo considerato come sottintesa la parola "termine"...
Il termine "chav" l'ho imparato da questo thread...


----------



## ElaineG

Grazie, *Uinni*.

http://www.worldwidewords.org/topicalwords/tw-cha2.htm

Secondo questo articolo, "chav" è BE.


----------



## lsp

La Bionda said:
			
		

> Ciao
> 
> Just to add to this: Abito in Inghilterra da 10 ani ma non usiamo 'chav'. Penso che 'chav' sia AE.
> 'Yob' - sono in accordo...e' un'espressione si usa in BE.
> 
> truzzo/tamarro - yob/yobster


Trust me, chav is not AE (I am AE)


----------



## Polaretti

La Bionda said:


> Ciao
> 
> Just to add to this: Abito in Inghilterra da 10 ani ma non usiamo 'chav'. Penso che 'chav' sia AE.
> 'Yob' - sono in accordo...e' un'espressione si usa in BE.
> 
> truzzo/tamarro - yob/yobster



'Chav' is DEFINATELY BE 

Truzzo and Yob don't really work as the same thing - yob only really describes the thuggish, violent part, none of the stuff to do with the clothes etc... I think it's just one of those words that can't really be translated, simply because there isn't this particular group in other countries (specifically England and the USA)...


----------



## Hermocrates

I am aware this is an old thread, but since Polaretti dug it up I'll jump on the bandwagon. 

I'm afraid I disagree with La Bionda:



La Bionda said:


> Just to add to this: Abito in Inghilterra da 10 ani ma non usiamo 'chav'. Penso che 'chav' sia AE.



The term "chav" is definitely as British as afternoon tea.  There are regional variants to this term, but I guess "chav" is understood everywhere in the UK, if not for other reasons, at least because of the persistent use of this word in national newspapers in course of the past few years. 

In fact, just for the sake of curiosity:


> _The Language Report_, published by the Oxford University Press, designated it as the "word of the year" in 2004. A survey in 2005 found that in December 2004 alone 114 British newspaper articles used the word. (Source)


Based on what I have experienced living for a little while in Milan (Italy), I think the term "truzzo" (or "tamarro") refers to a subculture/attitude that can be regarded as _equivalent_ to that of "chavs" in the UK in many regards (in spite of minimal differences).


----------



## mahjongmusic

Idioteque said:


> Ciao e benvenuto!
> Non saprei esattamente... forse "chav"? o "yob"?
> Aspetterei la risposta dei madrelingua
> Laura



Secondo me Chav è corretto e di facile comprensibilità a tutti


----------



## Azazel81

I've heard some friends of mine use the expressions "Abercrombie&Fitch" which of course comes from the two fashion brands.. they were referring to some guy who behaved and dressed just like the ones we call "truzzi" in Italy...

Could that be our solution?


----------



## beauxyeux

Hermocrates said:


> I am aware this is an old thread, but since Polaretti dug it up I'll jump on the bandwagon.
> 
> I'm afraid I disagree with La Bionda:
> 
> 
> 
> The term "chav" is definitely as British as afternoon tea.  There are regional variants to this term, but I guess "chav" is understood everywhere in the UK, if not for other reasons, at least because of the persistent use of this word in national newspapers in course of the past few years.
> 
> In fact, just for the sake of curiosity:
> Based on what I have experienced living for a little while in Milan (Italy), I think the term "truzzo" (or "tamarro") refers to a subculture/attitude that can be regarded as _equivalent_ to that of "chavs" in the UK in many regards (in spite of minimal differences).



Hi all,
I have to translate an article and set it into Italian reality. It's about "chavs". So, from what I read before I decided to translate it with "tamarro" more than with "truzzo" because the former can easily be found on dictionaries than the latter.
The article is in BE.
Which differences can there be?
Thanks to anyone who knows English and Italian realities and can make a comparison.


----------



## jakeapeg

In un dialogo: "...forse io sono una stronza, ma tu non sei di certo meglio. sembri un truzzo."

Che significa? O una spiegazione, o una traduzione in inglese per favore. Immagino comunque che non gli stava dicendo niente di simpatico!


----------



## smart_woman07

Hi,
"truzzo" is a slang word used a lot between young people
It means a guy who follows the latest fashion trends in an exagerated way. It has a negative meaning.


----------



## federicoft

smart_woman07 said:


> Hi,
> "truzzo" is a slang word used a lot between young people
> It means a guy who follows the latest fashion trends in an exagerated way. It has a negative meaning.



Yes. Even more so, it is someone (usually not from the highest echelons of society) who wears flashy and tacky stuff, uses vulgar language etc.
It is a synonymous with tamarro.


----------



## jakeapeg

Ah, tamarro I understand! Thanks, both of you...


----------



## crazyguest

How do you say ''truzzo'' in english?


----------



## crazyguest

Da quanto ho letto non esiste un vero e proprio equivalente di truzzo in Inglese..grazie lo stesso..ero curiosodi sapere


----------



## michibaby

crazyguest said:


> How do you say ''truzzo'' in english?


 
hello

i think it is a chav


----------



## crazyguest

What is the meaning of chav? I can't find in the dictionary


----------



## Azazel81

crazyguest said:


> What is the meaning of chav? I can't find in the dictionary


 
Perché "truzzo" lo trovi?  Ti hanno appena scritto che "chav" significa "truzzo" (in BrE). 

Comunque se guardi i link che ho postato io qualche post sopra, vedrai che ci sono altri termini, nel caso "chav" non ti piacesse... o nel caso ti servissero termini non BrE


----------



## crazyguest

Forse mi sono espresso male..volevo sapere nello specifico a chi ci si rivolge quando si usa chav per vedere se effettivamente è equivalente alla parola italiana truzzo..e poi in molti vocabolari soprattutto online si trovane queste espressioni slang quindi non mi meraviglierei di trovarlo


----------



## rafanadal

How would you guys from both sides of the Ocean (Atlantic Ocean) define with one word someone who gets out of a Porsche (rented? leased? purchased? stolen?, ok we don't know) and wears shoulder lenght blond straight hair (even longer than shoulder lenght) and, perhaps, sunglasses and gold chain.
This guy is definitely not a yob/yobster, not a redneck, not a chav, not a thug. 
Might be a trendoid.
A poser, yes, could be.
Anything less generic?


----------



## Brigister

rafanadal said:


> How would you guys from both sides of the Ocean (Atlantic Ocean) define with one word someone who gets out of a Porsche (rented? leased? purchased? stolen?, ok we don't know) and wears shoulder lenght blond straight hair (even longer than shoulder lenght) and, perhaps, sunglasses and gold chain.
> This guy is definitely not a yob/yobster, not a redneck, not a chav, not a thug.
> Might be a trendoid.
> A poser, yes, could be.
> Anything less generic?



Personally, I think that "trendoid" is the better way to translate the word "truzzo". I am Italian, and I (unluckily .___.") definitely know what a "truzzo" is: a truzzo is a boy (female: "truzza") who wears with big brands clothes (such as D&G clothes), but wearing those in a tasteless way (this "tasteless way" changes over the years) ,  uses lot of gel on his hair, go very often to the disco, listen to house and techno music, sometimes has small gold chain with the catholic cross and big sunglasses (often "Carrera") which they wear day&night.
A "tamarro" is someone who wants to be a "truzzo", but has just cheap clothes, many times from false brands (which often are imitation of big famous brands). [This is the only difference between "truzzo" and "tamarro"].

Often "truzzo"s and "tamarro"s are ignorant and rude people. I can say they are definitely lout people.

And I think "coatto" is someone (from Rome and near places) who behaves unpleasant and lout, but lives in a city/suburb of a city.  A "burino" is the same thing as "coatto", but coming from a rural area.


----------



## Alessandrino

Brigister said:


> Personally, I think that "trendoid" is the better way to translate the word "truzzo". I am Italian, and I (unluckily .___.") definitely know what a "truzzo" is: a truzzo is a boy (female: "truzza") who wears with big brands clothes (such as D&G clothes), but wearing those in a tasteless way (this "tasteless way" changes over the years) ,  uses lot of gel on his hair, go very often to the disco, listen to house and techno music, sometimes has small gold chain with the catholic cross and big sunglasses (often "Carrera") which they wear day&night.
> A "tamarro" is someone who wants to be a "truzzo", but has just cheap clothes, many times from false brands (which often are imitation of big famous brands). [This is the only difference between "truzzo" and "tamarro"].
> 
> Often "truzzo"s and "tamarro"s are ignorant and rude people. I can say they are definitely lout people.



This is the perfect description of a chav! The only difference is that chavs seems to have a fascination with Burberry's clothing, but I presume that's just a "cultural" difference. Oh, and fake tan plays an important role as well.
Interestingly, the female version of "truzzo" can find its British equivalent in _"Essex girl"_ (even though she doesn't actually come from Essex).

What about the word _oik_?


----------



## krissmix

Oh my gosh, thank you!!

Finally, a decent explanation for "Truzzo"!!!
I've been asking my 19 year old niece who lives in Rome to explain it to me to no avail...
I'm so unfamiliar with the term since I left Rome in 1985, the common terms then were "coatto", "burino", "paninaro", "tamarro".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Alessandrino said:


> This is the perfect description of a chav! The only difference is that chavs seems to have a fascination with Burberry's clothing, but I presume that's just a "cultural" difference. Oh, and fake tan plays an important role as well.
> Interestingly, the female version of "truzzo" can find its British equivalent in _"Essex girl"_ (even though she doesn't actually come from Essex).
> 
> What about the word _oik_?



Chav (o Charva oppure Ned in Scozia) va bene, avrei qualche dubbio su "Essex girl", primo perchè è molto offensivo nei contronti delle ragazze che vivono in Essex, secondo perchè in effetti il termine si usa per descrivere una ragazza stupida e facile, non coatta, magari anche molto bella ed elegante, ma dalle ridotte capacità mentali.


----------



## Alessandrino

Paulfromitaly said:


> Chav (o Charva oppure Ned in Scozia) va bene, avrei qualche dubbio su "Essex girl", primo perchè è molto offensivo nei contronti delle ragazze che vivono in Essex, secondo perchè in effetti il termine si usa per descrivere una ragazza stupida e facile, non coatta, magari anche molto bella ed elegante, ma dalle ridotte capacità mentali.


Non essendo cresciuto nel Regno Unito, la mia opinione va presa con le pinze, ma comunque il mio stereotipo di Essex girl è:

- biondissima;
- ridotte capacità mentali (dumb blonde, ma spesso ti smentiscono);
- strong Extuary English accent (talvolta incomprensibile anche per i nativi);
- abbronzatura artificiale;
- cerchi enormi alle orecchie;
- chewing gum masticato in maniera "sguaiata";
- "promiscuità" sessuale.

Ora, difficilmente una donna così (ammesso che esista) si veste in maniera elegante. Quindi, in questo caso, tutto sommato _Essex girl_ non si discosta molto da _truzza_, _tamarra _e via dicendo. Mentre sono d'accordo con te che il termine può essere abbastanza offensivo, anche se va detto che è molto utilizzato nel linguaggio comune.

Sarebbe interessante sapere cosa ne pensano i britannici.


----------



## london calling

Paulfromitaly said:


> Chav (o Charva oppure Ned in Scozia) va bene, avrei qualche dubbio su "Essex girl", primo perchè è molto offensivo nei contronti delle ragazze che vivono in Essex, secondo perchè in effetti il termine si usa per descrivere una ragazza stupida e facile, non coatta, magari anche molto bella ed elegante, ma dalle ridotte capacità mentali. Appunto. Meglio "chav".


 
Ho diverse amiche che provengono dall'Essex (essendo del sud-est di Londra) e non è una cosa che direi davanti a loro, esattamente come non mi metto a parlare male dell' _Estuary English_  (che capisco ma che schifo, è una cosa allucinante) in loro presenza anche se, per inciso, le mie amiche non parlano così.

Detto ciò, se non ci sono abitanti dell'Essex nelle vicinanze  lo uso per descrivere una ragazza stupidina, oca insomma.


----------



## Alessandrino

london calling said:


> Ho diverse amiche che provengono dall'Essex (essendo del sud-est di Londra) e non è una cosa che direi davanti a loro, esattamente come non mi metto a parlare male dell' _Estuary English_  (che capisco ma che schifo, è una cosa allucinante) in loro presenza anche se, per inciso, le mie amiche non parlano così.
> 
> Detto ciò, se non ci sono abitanti dell'Essex nelle vicinanze  lo uso per descrivere una ragazza stupidina, oca insomma.


E lo usi solo per riferti alla "caratura intellettuale", oppure anche per sottolineare una volgarità di fondo nell'abbigliamento, nel linguaggio, nella gestualità, ecc. ?


----------



## london calling

Alessandrino said:


> E lo usi solo per riferti alla "caratura intellettuale", oppure anche per sottolineare una volgarità di fondo nell'abbigliamento, nel linguaggio, nella gestualità, ecc. ?


Forse mi riferisco tutto sommato all'approccio che ha alla vita: superficiale, una ragazza senza classe, senza stile (anche se benvestita e anche se parla bene), con un'attività intellettuale pari a zero. E' difficile spiegartelo!


----------



## Alessandrino

london calling said:


> Forse mi riferisco tutto sommato all'approccio che ha alla vita: superficiale, una ragazza senza classe, senza stile (anche se benvestita e anche se parla bene), con un'attività intellettuale pari a zero. E' difficile spiegartelo!


No, invece ho capito perfettamente. Più o meno è quello che diceva Paul. Il mio stereotipo non corrisponde perfettamente all'utilizzo del termine nello UK.
C'è da dire che la mia immagine di _Essex girl_ è in larga parte veicolata dalla tv, dove in effetti, al di là dell'assenza di classe o di stile, il ritratto è spesso quello di una "cafona" _tout court_.


----------



## Brigister

Insomma, da quanto ho capito per i BE Chav è il termine perfetto per definire un truzzo... mentre per definire una truzza è Essex Girl... ma per gli AE? Trendoid può andare?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Brigister said:


> Insomma, da quanto ho capito per i BE Chav è il termine perfetto per definire un truzzo... mentre per definire una truzza è Essex Girl... ma per gli AE? Trendoid può andare?


Veramente è stato detto che Essex girl NON vuol dire truzza.


----------



## Brigister

Paulfromitaly said:


> Veramente è stato detto che Essex girl NON vuol dire truzza.



da quel che dice Alessandrino, a me par di sì u.u


----------



## Alessandrino

Brigister said:


> da quel che dice Alessandrino, a me par di sì u.u


Ma io ad occhio mi fiderei più di quello che dicono i _native speakers_.


----------



## Rozanna

I realize this thread has been inactive for a while but I just wanted to put in my two cents: truzzo/tamarro/coatto in British English would be "chav" and in American English the closest match we have would be "guido".
"Burino" is a totally different thing- it's more like "hick, bumpkin, redneck, hillbilly".


----------



## giginho

Rozanna said:


> truzzo/tamarro/coatto in British English would be "chav" and in American English the closest match we have would be "*guido*".




Guido? Never heard about that use of guido. Despite the fact that in Italian, Guido is a name of a person, the word "guido", at least in Turin, is used to indicate the driver of a bus/tram/metro in a very colloquial way.


----------



## TheCrociato91

I had never heard of "guido", either. This is what I've found.

guido
/ˈɡwiːdəʊ/
_noun_
US (informal, derogatory)

a man, especially an Italian American, regarded as vain, aggressively masculine, and socially unsophisticated.


----------



## tittiugo

Rozanna said:


> I realize this thread has been inactive for a while but I just wanted to put in my two cents: truzzo/tamarro/coatto in British English would be "chav" and in American English the closest match we have would be "guido".
> "Burino" is a totally different thing- it's more like "hick, bumpkin, redneck, hillbilly".




Ah,

quindi in America dicono: "Belin, sei troppo un guido!" or something like that...


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,
è vero. Guido!
Riportato in auge qualche anno fa dallo show di MTV _Jersey Shore_.


----------

